# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Auto päihittää joukkoliikenteen pääkapunkiseudulla

## Timppak

Päivän hesari uutisoi auton ja julkisten saavuttavuudesta. Melko heikolta näyttää julkisilla, lähinnä ratojen ja moottoriteiden varsilta on edes jonkinlaista saavutettavuutta kohtuuajassa.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Auto+päihi...a1353736835836

----------


## hylje

Autolla saavuttaa ison maantieteellisen alueen, mutta joukkoliikenteellä saavuttaa eniten ihmisiä. Optimoidessa kannattaa kysyä, onko neliömetri ihmistä tärkeämpi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Päivän hesari uutisoi auton ja julkisten saavuttavuudesta. Melko heikolta näyttää julkisilla, lähinnä ratojen ja moottoriteiden varsilta on edes jonkinlaista saavutettavuutta kohtuuajassa.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Auto+päihi...a1353736835836


Onhan se hyvä jos KSV itsekin ymmärtää, että asia on näin. Ihmetellä voi vain sitä, miten asia on KSV:lle uusi. Onhan se ollut kaupunkilaisten tiedossa käytännön liikkumiskokemuksena jo vuosikymmeniä. Ja raskaan raideliikenteen kyvyttömyyttä vastata joukkoliikenteen kysyntään on moitittu myös jo vuosikymmeniä. Siitä huolimatta rahat on kaadettu ja kaadetaan edelleen muutamaan metrokilometriin, ja tätä aiotaan jatkaa kaupungin laajentamisessa Östersundomiinkin.

Kirjoitinpa tästä aiheesta blogiinikin viikko sitten. Siihen liittämäni kuva esittää samaa asiaa kuin HS:n jutun yhteydessä olleet kartat, mutta toki paljon yksinkertaisemmalla tavalla. Autoilijoille on tiheä nopeiden väylien verkko, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille ei ole.

Toki on huomattava, että moottoriteitä ajavilla bussilinjoilla on myös käytettävissään nopea liikenneverkon osa. KSV:n saavutettavuuskartat osoittavatkin, että moottoritiet tarjoavat joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuudelle hyvää siinä missä kallis metrorakentaminenkin. Idän Metro-Helsinki näyttää jopa huonommalta kuin muutama moottoritiekäytävä.

Antero

----------


## tanou

> Autolla saavuttaa ison maantieteellisen alueen, mutta joukkoliikenteellä saavuttaa eniten ihmisiä. Optimoidessa kannattaa kysyä, onko neliömetri ihmistä tärkeämpi.


Autoilun saavutettavuuden huippualueella tavoittaa 25 minuutissa vähän yli 1 000 000 ihmistä. Alue kattaa suurinpiirtein Kehä III:n sisäpuolisen alueen. Joukkoliikenteellä vastaavasti huippualueella tavoitetaan lähes 300 000 ihmistä ja huippualuetta esiintyy kartalla muutamassa paikassa kun tarkkaan katsoo.

----------


## petteri

> Idän Metro-Helsinki näyttää jopa huonommalta kuin muutama moottoritiekäytävä.


Mistäköhän syystä idän metro-Helsingissä joukkoliikennettä kuitenkin käytetään paljon enemmän kuin moottoritiekäytävissä? Jostain ihmeen syystä punainen juna on asukkaiden mielikuvissa erittäin houkutteleva kulkuväline ja ihmiset tekevät valinnat paljon mielikuvien mukaan, eivät vaan sekuntikelloa käyttäen.

----------


## hmikko

> Autoilun saavutettavuuden huippualueella tavoittaa 25 minuutissa vähän yli 1 000 000 ihmistä.


...kun parkkipaikan etsimistä ja ruuhkia ei oteta ajan laskemisessa lukuun.

KSV: edustaja kyllä sanoo jutussa, että autoilulle saatu tulos ei yllätä. Sen sijaan joukkoliikenteen palvelualueen suppeus yllätti. Tulee mieleen, että linjastospagettia olisi varaa rationalisoida voimakkaalla kädellä ja antaa kaupunginosayhdistysten itkeä itkunsa. Tässä ois tämmöinen esimerkki maailman toiselta puolelta Aucklandista (suunnitelmaa ei käsittääkseni ole toteutettu tai hyväksytty toteutettavaksi, mutta tekijä on tehnyt vastaavaa muualla):

http://www.humantransit.org/2012/10/...ibilities.html

----------


## hylje

> Mistäköhän syystä idän metro-Helsingissä joukkoliikennettä kuitenkin käytetään paljon enemmän kuin moottoritiekäytävissä? Jostain ihmeen syystä punainen juna on asukkaiden mielikuvissa erittäin houkutteleva kulkuväline ja ihmiset tekevät valinnat paljon mielikuvien mukaan, eivät vaan sekuntikelloa käyttäen.


Hyvät mielikuvat ja hyvä tekninen toteutus eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia.




> Autoilun saavutettavuuden huippualueella tavoittaa 25 minuutissa vähän yli 1 000 000 ihmistä. Alue kattaa suurinpiirtein Kehä III:n sisäpuolisen alueen. Joukkoliikenteellä vastaavasti huippualueella tavoitetaan lähes 300 000 ihmistä ja huippualuetta esiintyy kartalla muutamassa paikassa kun tarkkaan katsoo.


Joka on ihan johdonmukaista, kun katsoo miten väkisin autolla toimivaksi -- siis väljäksi -- välittömän kantakaupungin ulkopuolinen seutu on rakennettu. Ihmisiä nyt ei vain ole päästetty asumaan niin taajaan, että joukkoliikenteen tehokkuus olisi tärkeää. Joten ei ole ollut tärkeää saada sitä myöskään tehokkaaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Olin yllättynyt rehellisestä uutisoinnista ja huvittunut siitä, että asia on KSV:lle jotenkin uusi ja ihmeellinen. Eihän joukkoliikenne ole lainkaan kilpailukykyinen muuten kuin harvoilla ja valituilla yhteyksillä, valitettavasti. Vaikka täällä Munkkiniemessä yhteydet ovat kaupunginlaajuisesti katsoen todella hyvät, niin auton kanssa kilpailukykyinen on lähinnä ratikka 4 ja johonkin aikaan päivästä, kun vaan muistais mihin, bussi 58. Uutena myös bussit 14+18+39 jos sattuu olemaan lähellä Huopalahdentien pysäkkejä.




> Jostain ihmeen syystä punainen juna on asukkaiden mielikuvissa erittäin houkutteleva kulkuväline ja ihmiset tekevät valinnat paljon mielikuvien mukaan, eivät vaan sekuntikelloa käyttäen.


Aika erikoinen kommentti nimimerkiltä, joka haluaisi Manskulta ratikkapysäkit pois ja ratikat tunneliin, että saadaan pari minuuttia lisää nopeutta. Onko vihreän raidekulkineen nopeudella erilainen arvo kuin oranssin? Päättäisit jo.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Koko artikkeli ja tutkimus on roskaa.  Seuraavaksi perusteluni: 
- Aikaraja 25 minuuttia on varsin lyhyt. Hyvin harva pk-seuduntulaisen työmatka menee niin nopeasti. 45 minuuttia olisi totuudenmukaisempi. Se on se aikaraja jolloin yleensä aäletaan käyttää autoa jos julkisilla kestää kauemmin. Tutkimus suorastaan valehtelee  koska edes ruuuhkattomassa tilanteessa ei aja esim *kehäykkösen* päästä päähän 25 minuutissa, joten miten ihmeessä koko *kehä kolmosen* sisäpuoli olisi tuossa ajassa saavutettavissa. 
- Ruuhkat ei ole otettu huomiooin. Autoilijan matka voi ruuhkassa kaksin tai kolminkertaistua. Busseilla ja raitiovaunuilakin jonkin verran jos koko matkallaan ei ole omaa kaistaa, ja kulkuneuvon odottamiseen menevä aika ei ole ennustettavissa. Raskaalla raideliikentellä eivät ruuhkat hidasta matkantekooa juuri ollenkaan. 
- Parkkipaikan etsimiseen menevä aika ei  ole otettu huomioon. Sen artikkeli itsekin myöntää. 
- Poikittaisbussit kulkee kohtalaisen hyvin jos osaa lukea aikatauluja ja mennä odottamaan oikealla hetkellä. 
- Junalla matkustaminen poikittain niin että ei käy keskustassa onnistuu kanssa jos osaa vaihtaa junaa Pasilassa. Toimittajat ilmesiesti eivät osaa. 
- Metrolla matkustamine pk-seudun poikki helpottuu kanssa kun länsimetro valmistuu

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tutkimus suorastaan valehtelee  koska edes ruuuhkattomassa tilanteessa ei aja esim *kehäykkösen* päästä päähän 25 minuutissa --


Googlen reittipalvelu antaa Kehä I:lle päästä päähän 23 minuuttia. Fonectan palvelu samoin. Matka on 24 km, joten ei se mikään edes ihme ole. 63 km/h keskinopeuteen pääsee hyvin ruuhkattomalla Kehä I:llä.

----------


## Kani

> Koko artikkeli ja tutkimus on bullshittiä.


Tutkimuksen tulos vastaa arkihavaintoja liikkumisesta vähänkin joukkoliikenteen runkoreittien ulkopuolella.

Voisin kuvitella, että joidenkin tahojen järkytys johtuu siitä, että vuosikymmenet on hoettu, kuinka kaikki on hienosti, ja on alettu myös uskoa sitä, mitä hoetaan. Ristiriita on iso, kun tuote on mainosten mukaan "Euroopan parasta", muttei pärjää alkuunkaan autoille.

Ehkä tarvitaan taas lohtusuklaata, eli muutamalla miljardilla lisää tunneleita runkoreiteille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tutkimuksen tulos vastaa arkihavaintoja liikkumisesta vähänkin joukkoliikenteen runkoreittien ulkopuolella.
> 
> Voisin kuvitella, että joidenkin tahojen järkytys johtuu siitä, että vuosikymmenet on hoettu, kuinka kaikki on hienosti, ja on alettu myös uskoa sitä, mitä hoetaan. Ristiriita on iso, kun tuote on mainosten mukaan "Euroopan parasta", muttei pärjää alkuunkaan autoille.
> 
> Ehkä tarvitaan taas lohtusuklaata, eli muutamalla miljardilla lisää tunneleita runkoreiteille.


Autoliitonko asialla täällä kirjoittavat ovat? Radat rullalle ja bussejako mummoille vaan tilalle? 

Sitten kun Helsinki vähän vielä kasvaa ja ruuhkat pahenee niin aletaan itkeä metrojen perään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koko artikkeli ja tutkimus on roskaa.


Kun näin jyrkästi arvostelet, niin oletko lukenut Maantieteenlaitoksen tutkimuksen, joka on ladattavissa KSV:n esityslistan liitteenä?




> - Ruuhkat ei ole otettu huomiooin. Autoilijan matka voi ruuhkassa kaksin tai kolminkertaistua.


Ei myöskään sitä, että vaikka kantakaupunki on hyvin saavutettavissa autoilla, sinne ei voi tulla autoilla kuin kolmannes siitä ihmismäärästä, joka kantakaupunkiin joka aamu tulee.

Mutta silti, ruuhkat ovat merkittävät pääasiassa vain työmatkaliikenteen kannalta. Työmatkoja tehdään vain kolmasosa kaikista matkoista. Eli suurin osa matkoista tehdään muulloin, ja juuri silloin toteutuvat ruuhkattoman autoliikenteen matka-ajat. Pitkän ajan tilastoista nähdäänkin, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö työmatkoissa on pysynyt autoistumisesta huolimatta suunnilleen ennallaan. Auton käytön lisääntyminen on sitä, että on ryhdytty lisääntyvässä määrin tekemään muita kuin työmatkoja, ja ne muut matkat tehdään autoilla.




> Mistäköhän syystä idän metro-Helsingissä joukkoliikennettä kuitenkin käytetään paljon enemmän kuin moottoritiekäytävissä?


Käytetäänkö? Metro-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei ole ainoastaan Itäväylän ja metroradan yhteenlaskettu kulkumuotojakauma. Olennainen osa Itä-Helsingin liikennettä on Kehä 1:lle suuntautuva liikenne.

Muille moottoritiekäytäville merkittävä asia on myös se, että lähijunat eivät kulje moottoriteiden vieressä. Siten Lahdentien, Tuusulantien, Hämeenlinnantien, Vihdintien tai Turunväylän kulkumuotojakaumassa ei oteta huomioon sitä, että niiden bussiliikenne ei kuljeta kaikkea näiden suuntien joukkoliikennettä, kun osa siitä on junissa. Eli mainittujen motareiden kulkumuoto-osuutta pitäisi verrata Itäväylän kulkumutoto-osuuteen (siis ilman metroa).

Paras vertailukohde onkin Länsivyäylä, jonka vaikutusalueen asukkaille Rantarata ja juna eivät ole vaihtoehto. Länsiväylän käytävä ei ole juurikaan Itäväylän käytävää huonompi nytkään, vaikka joukkoliikenteen väline siellä on nyt bussi. Eikä ole ennustettavissa, että tilanne metron rakentamisen myötä muuttuisi. Kaikista liikenne-ennusteiden säädöistä huolimatta kulkumuoto-osuus Länsiväylältä kantakaupunkiin pysyy ennallaan metrosta huolimatta. Eikä tämä ole yllätys, koska sama on nähty kokemusperäisenä tietona myös Itäväylästä. Ei metro kasvattanut joukkoliikenteen osuutta ajasta ennen vuotta 1982.




> Autoliitonko asialla täällä kirjoittavat ovat? ... 
> Sitten kun Helsinki vähän vielä kasvaa ja ruuhkat pahenee niin aletaan itkeä metrojen perään.


Paljonko arvelet autoilun kilpailukyvyn heikkenevän siitä, että pannaan miljardi Pisaraan ja toinen Kivenlahden metroon? Sillä ennemmin tätä tutkimusta voidaan käyttää juuri siihen, että sillä perustellaan rahan käyttämistä joukkoliikenteeseen. Se on sinänsä oikein, mutta kun käytännössä silloin ollaan tunnelirakentajien asialla. Joukkoliikennehankehan tarkoittaa pääkaupunkiseudulla metro- tai junahanketta. Ja ne tehdään tunneliin silloinkin, kun linjaus on asumattomassa metsässä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aika erikoinen kommentti nimimerkiltä, joka haluaisi Manskulta ratikkapysäkit pois ja ratikat tunneliin, että saadaan pari minuuttia lisää nopeutta. Onko vihreän raidekulkineen nopeudella erilainen arvo kuin oranssin? Päättäisit jo.


Missä minä olen vaatinut ratikkapysäkkejä Mannerheimintieltä pois? Ratikoille olisi kyllä syytä tehdä tunneli, koska Mannerheimintietä pitkin ei voida liikennöidä niin nopeasti, että kunnon pikaratikkaverkka voitaisiin  rakentaa. Nykyinen vaakasuora hissi tyyppinen ratikka on oikein hyvin palveleva keskustassa lyhyillä matkolla. Ikävä kyllä vaan katutasossa pikaratikka on kantakaupungissa toivottoman hidas kulkuväline, joka on syytä tunneloida vilkkaimmilla alueilla, hiljaisemmilla alueilla pikaratikoita voidaan sitten ajaa menestyksellä katutasossakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:42 ----------




> Paras vertailukohde onkin Länsivyäylä, jonka vaikutusalueen asukkaille Rantarata ja juna eivät ole vaihtoehto. Länsiväylän käytävä ei ole juurikaan Itäväylän käytävää huonompi nytkään, vaikka joukkoliikenteen väline siellä on nyt bussi. Eikä ole ennustettavissa, että tilanne metron rakentamisen myötä muuttuisi. Kaikista liikenne-ennusteiden säädöistä huolimatta kulkumuoto-osuus Länsiväylältä kantakaupunkiin pysyy ennallaan metrosta huolimatta. Eikä tämä ole yllätys, koska sama on nähty kokemusperäisenä tietona myös Itäväylästä. Ei metro kasvattanut joukkoliikenteen osuutta ajasta ennen vuotta 1982.


Jos joukkoliikenteen hyvyyttä mitataan kulkumuoto-osuudella, itämetro palvelee asukkaita paljon Länsiväylän bussiliikennettä paremmin. Länsimetron valmistuessa ja Länsiväylän varren metron ansiosta tiivistyessä saadaan onneksi länteenkin vihdoinkin selvästi nykyistä parempi palvelutaso ja korkeampi joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste. Toki metro maksaa, mutta halvalla ei saa hyvää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta silti, ruuhkat ovat merkittävät pääasiassa vain työmatkaliikenteen kannalta. Työmatkoja tehdään vain kolmasosa kaikista matkoista. Eli suurin osa matkoista tehdään muulloin, ja juuri silloin toteutuvat ruuhkattoman autoliikenteen matka-ajat. Pitkän ajan tilastoista nähdäänkin, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö työmatkoissa on pysynyt autoistumisesta huolimatta suunnilleen ennallaan. Auton käytön lisääntyminen on sitä, että on ryhdytty lisääntyvässä määrin tekemään muita kuin työmatkoja, ja ne muut matkat tehdään autoilla.


Se on seurausta yleisestä elintason noususta. Ennen nuo muut matkat, esim kauppoihin tai urheiluharrastuspaikkoihin tehtiin jalan, nyt autolla. Ongelmallista on se että näitä palveluja ripotellaan paikkoja joihin pääsee käytännössä vain autolla, ja toisaalta lähipalveluja karsitaan. Ja sitten eräät ihmiset ovat vain niin laiskoja että eivät edes kilometrin matkaa viitsi kävellä. Se on ruokkinut mielikuvaa etä auto on välttämätön. Syyllisiä ovat yhdyskuntasuunnittelijat, eivät joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat, jotka ovat yrittäneet tehdä parhaansa annettujen resurssien puitteissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Autoliitonko asialla täällä kirjoittavat ovat? Radat rullalle ja bussejako mummoille vaan tilalle? 
> 
> Sitten kun Helsinki vähän vielä kasvaa ja ruuhkat pahenee niin aletaan itkeä metrojen perään. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei, en ole Autoliiton asialla. Pikemminkin te olette. Tuliko yllätyksenä, että tätä mieltä on Autoliitto:

"Helsingin Seudun ruuhkat ovat hoidettavissa oikeilla liikenneinvestoinneilla. Nyt käynnissä ovat Hakamäentie, Kehä I ja Kehä III, Länsimetro sekä Kehärata."

http://www.autoliitto.fi/?x20043=3268612

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paras vertailukohde onkin Länsivyäylä, jonka vaikutusalueen asukkaille Rantarata ja juna eivät ole vaihtoehto. Länsiväylän käytävä ei ole juurikaan Itäväylän käytävää huonompi nytkään, vaikka joukkoliikenteen väline siellä on nyt bussi. Eikä ole ennustettavissa, että tilanne metron rakentamisen myötä muuttuisi. Kaikista liikenne-ennusteiden säädöistä huolimatta kulkumuoto-osuus Länsiväylältä kantakaupunkiin pysyy ennallaan metrosta huolimatta. Eikä tämä ole yllätys, koska sama on nähty kokemusperäisenä tietona myös Itäväylästä. Ei metro kasvattanut joukkoliikenteen osuutta ajasta ennen vuotta 1982.


Metro tulee vähentämään tai ainakin hillitsemään kehäykkäsön autoilun kasvua kun avautuu suora yhteys itä-Helsingistä Espooseen metrolla, ja vaihtojen määrä kun tullaan pääradalta Espooseen vähenee yhdellä. Tulet yllättymään sitten kun metro on valmis. Ainoastaan erään N:llä alkavan suuryrityksen mahdolline konkurssi ja muutto pois Espoosta voi tietenkin pilata meidän metrointoilijoiden juhlaa, mutta jäljelle jää monta muuta suurta työpaikkaa. 




> Paljonko arvelet autoilun kilpailukyvyn heikkenevän siitä, että pannaan miljardi Pisaraan ja toinen Kivenlahden metroon? Sillä ennemmin tätä tutkimusta voidaan käyttää juuri siihen, että sillä perustellaan rahan käyttämistä joukkoliikenteeseen. Se on sinänsä oikein, mutta kun käytännössä silloin ollaan tunnelirakentajien asialla. Joukkoliikennehankehan tarkoittaa pääkaupunkiseudulla metro- tai junahanketta. Ja ne tehdään tunneliin silloinkin, kun linjaus on asumattomassa metsässä.


Kivenlahden metron hinta on ymmärtääkseni puolen miljardin luokkaa. Ei ole täysin varmaa edes kulkisiko se koko matkan maan alla. Jos saisin itse päättää kiirehtisin metroa tai suoraa raide-jokeria Otaniemestä Leppävaaraan, eli jonkinlainen nopea yhdysrata tarvitaan metron ja rantaradan välille.  Kivenlahden metro on vähän kaksipiippunen. Se tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin mutta eniten hyötyä siitä on vasta sitten kun Finnoon jätevedenpuhdistamio on saatu siirrettyä pois ja saatu uusi Vuosaren kokoluokkaa oleva tytärkaupunki rakennettua sen tilalle. Pisara-radasta on kiistatonta hyötyä koska se jakelee junamatkustajat eri puolelle Helsingin niemeä, eikä vähiten joukkoliikennematkustusta ajatellen tärkeäksi koettuun urheiluareenojen keskittymään Töölössä, ja se mahdollistaa myös junamatkoja keskustan sisällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Vaihtojen määrä kun tullaan pääradalta Espooseen vähenee yhdellä.


Mistä kohdasta?  :Shocked:  Nykyään vaihtoehtoina on joko vaihtaa Pasilassa 500-sarjan busseihin (hidas) tai junaan (nopea) tai sitten ajaa päärautatieasemalle, kipaista siitä Kamppiin ja ajaa bussilla loput (Länsiväylän suuntaan nopea). Lähinnä näkisin, että metro voi lisätä yhden vaihdon, jos ei määränpää Espoossa satu metroaseman läheisyyteen...

----------


## hylje

> Metro tulee vähentämään tai ainakin hillitsemään kehäykkäsön autoilun kasvua kun avautuu suora yhteys itä-Helsingistä Espooseen metrolla, ja vaihtojen määrä kun tullaan pääradalta Espooseen vähenee yhdellä. Tulet yllättymään sitten kun metro on valmis. Ainoastaan erään N:llä alkavan suuryrityksen mahdolline konkurssi ja muutto pois Espoosta voi tietenkin pilata meidän metrointoilijoiden juhlaa, mutta jäljelle jää monta muuta suurta työpaikkaa.


Suo minulle epäilys, Kehän liikenteestä hyvin vähäinen osa kiertää koko matkan Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan. Ruuhkaisin osuus Vihdintien ja Tuusulantien välillä on kovin etäällä metrolinjasta. Paikallisia saisi pois Kehältä Jokerin tapaisilla tehokkailla poikittaisyhteyksillä, jotka palvelevat samoja liikkumistarpeita samalla alueella.

----------


## petteri

> Mistä kohdasta?  Nykyään vaihtoehtoina on joko vaihtaa Pasilassa 500-sarjan busseihin (hidas) tai junaan (nopea) tai sitten ajaa päärautatieasemalle, kipaista siitä Kamppiin ja ajaa bussilla loput (Länsiväylän suuntaan nopea). Lähinnä näkisin, että metro voi lisätä yhden vaihdon, jos ei määränpää Espoossa satu metroaseman läheisyyteen...


Nykyään luotettavin yhteys mistä vain länsiväylän varresta junaan on bussi (- metro -) juna yhdistelmä.  Itään mennessä kannattaa ilman muuta vaihtaa metroon Ruoholahdessa, länteen päin mennessä aika pitkä kävely rautatieasemalta Kampin terminaaliin toki toimii myös. Kuljen aika usein Otaniemi - Martinlaakso väliä tuota kautta. Toki reittiopas suosittaa muita vaihtoehtoja, mutta ne ovat epäluotettavia eivätkä reittioppaan ajoajat pidä ruuhkassa paikkaansa. Toisaalta reittiopas antaa itään päin mennessä Ruoholahden metrovaihtoiselle keskustayhteydelle matka-ajan, joka alittuu, jos bussi ei juutu ruuhkaan Keilaniemessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainoastaan erään N:llä alkavan suuryrityksen mahdolline konkurssi ja muutto pois Espoosta voi tietenkin pilata meidän metrointoilijoiden juhlaa, mutta jäljelle jää monta muuta suurta työpaikkaa.


Kyseisen kodinelektroniikkayrityksen konkurssia todennäköisempi skenaario lienee muutto länsimetron varrelta Turuntien ja Kehä II:n tienoille, missä toimistoneliöt lienevät halvempia. Varmaan tilalle kyllä tulee jotain muuta toimintaa jos näin käy.

----------


## Kani

Kun tulee uutinen, jonka mukaan auto on joukkoliikennettä kilpailukykyisempi vaihtoehto jokseenkin kaikkialla pääkaupunkiseudulla, pyörähtää alan palstalla raskasraidenauha kiertämään päättymätöntä kehäänsä. Kilpailukykyongelma on kuitenkin suurin nimenomaan siellä, missä tunnelimiljardit eivät auta yhtään mitään.

"Helsingin Seudun ruuhkat ovat hoidettavissa oikeilla liikenneinvestoinneilla. Nyt käynnissä ovat Hakamäentie, Kehä I ja Kehä III, Länsimetro sekä Kehärata."
Autoliitto

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joukkoliikenteen hyvyyttä mitataan kulkumuoto-osuudella, itämetro palvelee asukkaita paljon Länsiväylän bussiliikennettä paremmin.


Tarkoitat, että Itäväylän+metron yhteinen joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on suurempi kuin Länsiväylällä? Kyllä, mutta Itäväylän kulkumuoto-osuus ei kasvanut metron tullessa. Joten kulkumuoto-osuus ei johdu metrosta vaan muista syistä.




> Länsimetron valmistuessa ja Länsiväylän varren metron ansiosta tiivistyessä saadaan onneksi länteenkin vihdoinkin selvästi nykyistä parempi palvelutaso ja korkeampi joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste.


Mihin väitteesi perustuu, kun kaikki tehdyt ennusteet osoittavat toista? Kuten myös kokemus Itäväylältä, jossa metro otettiin käyttöön jo 1982.




> Kun tulee uutinen, jonka mukaan auto on joukkoliikennettä kilpailukykyisempi vaihtoehto jokseenkin kaikkialla pääkaupunkiseudulla, pyörähtää alan palstalla raskasraidenauha kiertämään päättymätöntä kehäänsä. Kilpailukykyongelma on kuitenkin suurin nimenomaan siellä, missä tunnelimiljardit eivät auta yhtään mitään.


Kysyin jo aiemmin yhdessä viestissä, onko HS:n uutisen aiheena ollut KSV:n selvitys myös tullut luetuksi. Ilmeisesti ei, koska kysymkseen ei tullut vastausta. Mutta varmoja asiasta ollaan, vaikkei tiedetä, mistä asiasta.

Tässä lainaus KSV:n selvityksestä:



> Kantakaupungin ulkopuolella yksittäisiä kohtuullisen joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuden alueita löytyykin lähinnä säteittäisten joukkoliikenteen pääväylien asemien ympäristöstä, joista on nopea yhteys Helsingin  keskustaan. Keskustasta itään päin tämä sektori on monin paikoin kapeampi kuin lännessä tai luoteessa. Tämä johtuu todennäköisesti siitä, että lännessä bussilinjat jatkavat länsiväylältä suoraan sisälle asuinlähiöihin, kun  idässä metroasemalla on edessä vaihto.


Ei tietenkään anna mitään aihetta esittää muuta, kuin että raskasraiteeseen (=kallisraide) perustuvaa liityntäliikennejärjestelmää tulee tehdä lisää.




> Syyllisiä ovat yhdyskuntasuunnittelijat, eivät joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat, jotka ovat yrittäneet tehdä parhaansa annettujen resurssien puitteissa.


Kyllä, yhdyskuntasuunnittelijat ovat suunnitelleet autokaupunkia. Mutta eihän heillä ole ollut kukaan neuvomassa muutakaan. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoilla on ollut valtavat resurssit, joiden kanssa he ovat tehneet parhaansa  edistääkseen autoilua. Olen väittänyt tätä vuosikaudet, nyt se on osoitettu myös puheena olevassa selvityksessä.

Eli selvitys osoittaa, etteivät raskasraidekäytävät ole oleellisesti parempia kuin mottoriteiden bussikäytävätkään. Kummatkaan eivät tarjoa joukkoliikenneliikkuvuutta siellä, minne kaupunkiseutu on kasvanut. Mutta autoilun liikkuvuutta on tarjolla. Metroon käytetyt resurssit ovat olleet valtavat. Sekä rautateiden lähiliikenteen kehittämiseen että tieliikenteeseen nähden. Jos samat resurssit olisi pantu raitiotien kehittämiseen tavalla, jota suunniteltiin ennen rakasmetroon vaihtamista, joukkoliikenneliikkuvuus ei olisi läheskään niin huono kuin se nyt on. Ihan vain karkeasti, jos 20 km:n metron sijaan olisi rakennettu 100 km nykyaikaista raitiotietä, niin väkisinhän sitä joukkoliikenneliikkuvuutta olisi tullut sinnekin, missä sitä ei nyt ole.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Kivenlahden metron hinta on ymmärtääkseni puolen miljardin luokkaa. Ei ole täysin varmaa edes kulkisiko se koko matkan maan alla.


Espoon valtuusto hyväksyi viime kesäkuussa suunnitelmapaperin, jossa Kivenlahden metroa on suunniteltu tunneliin koko pituudeltaan ja kahden eri vaihtoehdon kustannusarviot olivat 767 miljoonaa (sis. varikko Sammalvuoressa) ja 916 miljoonaa (varikko Harmaakalliossa).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, yhdyskuntasuunnittelijat ovat suunnitelleet autokaupunkia. Mutta eihän heillä ole ollut kukaan neuvomassa muutakaan. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoilla on ollut valtavat resurssit, joiden kanssa he ovat tehneet parhaansa  edistääkseen autoilua. Olen väittänyt tätä vuosikaudet, nyt se on osoitettu myös puheena olevassa selvityksessä.
> 
> Eli selvitys osoittaa, etteivät raskasraidekäytävät ole oleellisesti parempia kuin mottoriteiden bussikäytävätkään. Kummatkaan eivät tarjoa joukkoliikenneliikkuvuutta siellä, minne kaupunkiseutu on kasvanut. Mutta autoilun liikkuvuutta on tarjolla. Metroon käytetyt resurssit ovat olleet valtavat. Sekä rautateiden lähiliikenteen kehittämiseen että tieliikenteeseen nähden.


Autoa käytetään niin paljon siksi että se on helppoa. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on myös helppoa kiitos metrojen ja lähijunien jos sellaista on mahdollista käyttää. Busseja suosivat enimmäksen vain pakkokäyttäjät. Raitiovaunuja ei kulje muualla kuin keskikaupungilla jossa taas auton käyttö on vaikeaa. Bussia ei saada koskaan yhtä nopeaksi kuin autot koska niiden on pysähdyttävä liikennevaloissa ja sen lisäksi pysäkeillä. Auto päihittää aina bussin, mutta juna tai metro tai kokonaan eristetyllä radalla kulkeva raitiovaunu on kilpailukykyinen auton kanssa. 

Helsingissä ei olisi tarvittu rakentaa metroa jos olisi ennestään ollut rautatie olemassa joka menisi Lauttasaaren ja Kulosaaren siltojen yli ja alittaisi keskustan tunnelissa tai kaivantoa pitkin kuten esim Kööpenhaminassa tai Hampurissa.  Länsimetron ja kehäradan valmistumisenkin jälkeen Helsinki laahaa jäljessä muiden länsi-eurooppalaisten samankokoisten pää- tai merkittävien kauppakaupunkien nopean raideliikenneverkon kattavuudessa.




> Jos samat resurssit olisi pantu raitiotien kehittämiseen tavalla, jota suunniteltiin ennen rakasmetroon vaihtamista, joukkoliikenneliikkuvuus ei olisi läheskään niin huono kuin se nyt on. Ihan vain karkeasti, jos 20 km:n metron sijaan olisi rakennettu 100 km nykyaikaista raitiotietä, niin väkisinhän sitä joukkoliikenneliikkuvuutta olisi tullut sinnekin, missä sitä ei nyt ole.


Se 100 km raitiotiemetro olisi kyllä tullut maksamaan enemmän, ei ole ihan vertailukelpoinen. Mutta sanotaan karkeasti että samalla hinnalla mitä raskasraideverkko maksaa vaikkapa Matinkylä-Vuosaari/mellunmäki välillä olisi saatu ehkä 20-30% enemmän linjapituutta lähiöissä eli Itä-Helsingissä ja Espoossa/Lauttasaaressa jos kalustotyyppinä olisi metrojunan sijaan raitiovaunu. Mutta koko 100 km verkkoa ei olisi saatu sillä hinnalla, se olisi maksanut ainakin tuplasti enemmän. Mutta se Töölön kautta kulkeva linja länstisiin esikaupunkeihin  voidaan milloin vaan toteuttaa raitiotyyppisinä kevytmetrona tunnelissa, mikään ei estä sitä. 

Se että miksi noita 50 vuoden takaisia raitiotie-/kevytmetrosuunnitelmia ei ryhdytty toteuttamaan aikoinaan johtuu muistakin seikoista kuin että haluttiin suosia raskasmetroa. Se johtuu nimenomaan kaupunkirakenteellisista syistä ja kuntarajoista. Lähiörakentaminen ei siihen aikaan ollut pohjoissuunnassa niin laajaa kuin idässä, esikaupunkialue loppui käytännössä Kannelmäkeen ja Maunuulaan, ja siitä että autoistumisaste ei ollut sihen aikaan läheskään niin korkea kuin nyt, ja että autoilun kasvua ei pidetty haitallisena. Kun sitten pohjoisia lähiöitä alettiin rakentaa lisää Vantaan puolelle Myyrmäen-Martinlaakson alueelle niin Vantaan kaupunki halusi nimenomaan rautatien eikä minkään muun. Espoo, jossa lähiöitä rakennettiin jo 50 vuotta sitten mittavasti,  taas ei halunnut mitään raideliikennettä rantaradan lisäksi alueelleen kunnes v 1996, vaikka Espoon raja kulkee vain 5 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta katsottuna. Jos Vantaa ja Espoo tai edes osia Espoosta olisi satu liitettyä Helsinkiin sodan jälkeen niin olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa yhdenmukainen raideliikennejärjestelmä joka toimii koko alueella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoa käytetään niin paljon siksi että se on helppoa. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on myös helppoa kiitos metrojen ja lähijunien jos sellaista on mahdollista käyttää. Busseja suosivat enimmäksen vain pakkokäyttäjät.


KSV:n selvitys vahvistaa sen, että autoa käytetään siksi, että sen käyttö on helppoa JA sillä pääsee kaikkialle. Mutta joukkoliikenteen osalta selvityksen tulos on ristiriidassa sen kanssa, mitä kirjoitat. Ja onhan loogisestikin väärin väittää, että sekä autoilu että joukkoliikenteen käyttö ovat helppoa, kun kerran autoa käytetään sen helppouden vuoksi paljon ja joukkoliikennettä vähän. Siis käytetäänkö joukkoliikennettä vähän siksi, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö on helppoa? Mutta auton kohdalla helppous johtaa siihen, että sitä käytetään paljon?

KSV:n selvityksen ydintulos on juuri se, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö EI ole helppoa. Ja se johtuu metrosta ja lähijunista, joiden palvelu rajoittuu vain kantakaupunkiin suuntautuviin matkoihin. Selvityksen sivun 16 liikkuvuuskuviot osoittavat hyvin, miten joukkoliikenteellä liikkuminen on huomattavan vähäistä muualla kuin kantakaupunkiin kohdistuvassa liikkumisessa.




> Se 100 km raitiotiemetro olisi kyllä tullut maksamaan enemmän, ei ole ihan vertailukelpoinen. Mutta sanotaan karkeasti että samalla hinnalla mitä raskasraideverkko maksaa vaikkapa Matinkylä-Vuosaari/mellunmäki välillä olisi saatu ehkä 20-30% enemmän linjapituutta lähiöissä eli Itä-Helsingissä ja Espoossa/Lauttasaaressa jos kalustotyyppinä olisi metrojunan sijaan raitiovaunu.


Millä perusteella ja miksi olet sitä mieltä, että raitiotie on käytännössä saman hintainen kuin metrorata? Sekä käytännön kokemus viimeaikojen raitiotierakentamisesta Helsingissä että tehdyt kustannusarviot osoittavat, että raitiotie maksaa enintään 10 M/km ja metro vähintään 50 M/km.

Ja jos ajatellaan, että edellä esitetyt kustannusarviot osuvat pieleen, niin todennäköisin muutos on, että raitiotie on halvempi kuin 10 M/km ja metro kalliimpi kuin 50 M/km. Johan nyt juuri ovat Espoon ja Helsingin kaupunginhallitukset myöntäneet, että 14 km:n länsimetroprojekti maksaa 960 M Ruoholahdesta länteen ja hieman aiemmin kävi selväksi, että tätä 14 km:n osuutta varten tarvittava varikko Roihupellossa maksaa noin 130 M. (Siis pelkkä metrovarikko maksaa ratakilometriä kohden sen mitä maksaa koko raitiotierata.) Eli jo nyt tiedetään, että metron hinta ei ole 50 M/km vaan 70 M/km (ilman varikkoa).

Olen kyllä sillä kannalla, että metroa tehdään Espooseen turhan kalliisti ja se olisi voitu tehdä 3050 % halvemmalla rakentamalla tunnelia vain siellä, missä sitä ei mitenkään olisi voitu välttää. Mutta tämä ei ole mahdollista missään muualla, koska vain Espoossa oli ja on kaavassa varaus metroradalle. Siten minkä hyvänsä muun metrosuunnitelman kustannuksia ei voi ajatella vähennettäväksi kuin sillä, että ei tehdä asemia. Mutta jos tehdään asemia harvempaan kuin Espoossa, hidas metrojuna on väärä väline. Silloin kannattaa suunnitella paikallisliikennerautatietä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> KSV:n selvitys vahvistaa sen, että autoa käytetään siksi, että sen käyttö on helppoa JA sillä pääsee kaikkialle. Mutta joukkoliikenteen osalta selvityksen tulos on ristiriidassa sen kanssa, mitä kirjoitat. Ja onhan loogisestikin väärin väittää, että sekä autoilu että joukkoliikenteen käyttö ovat helppoa, kun kerran autoa käytetään sen helppouden vuoksi paljon ja joukkoliikennettä vähän. Siis käytetäänkö joukkoliikennettä vähän siksi, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö on helppoa? Mutta auton kohdalla helppous johtaa siihen, että sitä käytetään paljon?
> 
> KSV:n selvityksen ydintulos on juuri se, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö EI ole helppoa. Ja se johtuu metrosta ja lähijunista, joiden palvelu rajoittuu vain kantakaupunkiin suuntautuviin matkoihin. Selvityksen sivun 16 liikkuvuuskuviot osoittavat hyvin, miten joukkoliikenteellä liikkuminen on huomattavan vähäistä muualla kuin kantakaupunkiin kohdistuvassa liikkumisessa.


Lähijunan ja metron käyttö on helppoa jos osaa lukea linjakarttoja. Ilmeisesti hyvin moni ei sitten osaa. Kuvittelisin että sellainen ihminen joka koko elämänsä on liikkunut vain autolla ja ei tiedä mahdollisuuksista mitään, ja sellaisia on valitettavasti hyvin paljon. Jos joukkoliikenneteollisuudella olisi sallaiset resurssit muovata ihmisten ajattelua kuin autoteollisuudella niin ehkä ihmiset näkisivät asiat eri lailla. 

Lähijunalla voi matkastaa helposti ja nopeasti esin Espoosta (rantaradan varrelta siis) Vantaalle tai vaikka Riihimäelle tai Lahteen asti vaikka niin kauas kannattaa jo mennä kaukojunalla. Silloin kun asuin Pohjois-Vantaalla kävin joskus vanhempieni luona kylässä Kauniaisissa, ja matka kotiin junalla ei kestänyt yhtään kauemmin kuin jos olisin autolla ajanut. Junalla ei siis pääse vain helsingin keskustaan, sillä on rooli myös poikitttaisliikentesessä, ja  on nopepampi usein kun bussit. Samoin Espoon tai Vantaan sisällä junilla on helppo matkustaa. Ja sama koskee metroa. Lähijunilla ja metrolla on yhteinen vaihtoterminaali Helsingin keskustassa, mutta ilmeisesti KSV:n tutkijat tai tutkimusvälineet eivät noteeraa sitä kun ovat karttansa laatineet. Mutta bussilla pääsee tosin enimmäkseen hyvin vain Helsingin keskustaan ja vielä eri suunnista terminaaleille että vaihtaminen olisi mahdollisimman vaikeaa. Ja läpiajettavan bussiliikenteen järjestämien Helsingin oloissa vaatisi tunneleita ja muita mittavia muutostöitä ja olisi silti vähemmän houkutteleva ratkaisu kuin metro joka on saasteeton busseihin verrattuna, ja tunneleissa turvallisempi, joskin joskus sirkkelisahanteriä tulee vaunujen lattian läpi. Bussien turvallisuuttahan ei saa moittia, Suomen busseistahan vain ne jotka ajavat muualle kuin Kampin terminaaliin  syttyvät palamaan joka viikko. 

KSV:n tutkimus ei myöskään noteera mahdollisuuutta lyhentää matka-aikoja joukkoliikenteellä jos liityntämatkan lähimmälle rautatie tai metroasemalle tekee joko polkupörällä tai autolla, mikä on hyvin yleistä. Jonain päivänä jos liikenneviranomaisemme sallivat, tulevat erilaiset sähkökäyttöiset kevytkulkuneuvot kuten potkulaudat, sähköavusteiset pyörät ja segwayt ym yleistymään siinä määrin että pääseminen nopean raidejoukokkoliikenteen piiriin ei ole muskeleista ja rahoista kiinni. Toistaiseksi lainsäädäntömem on penseä niille. 




> Millä perusteella ja miksi olet sitä mieltä, että raitiotie on käytännössä saman hintainen kuin metrorata? Sekä käytännön kokemus viimeaikojen raitiotierakentamisesta Helsingissä että tehdyt kustannusarviot osoittavat, että raitiotie maksaa enintään 10 M/km ja metro vähintään 50 M/km.


Raitiotie, siis kunnollinen yhtä nopea kuin metro, olisi joka tapauksessa ollut pakko rakentaa tunneliin Ruoholahden ja Sörnäisten välillä, ja sillalle Sörnäisten ja Herttoniemen välille ja joko tunneliin tai silloille Ruoholahden ja Keilaniemen välille. Eli hintasäästöä olisi tullut raitiotien eduksi vain Herttoniemen itä- ja Keilaniemen (tai käytännössä Tapiolan) länsipuolelle. En ole kuullut missään että länsimetro maksaisi nyt 960 Miljoonaa. Ilmeisesti siihen on sitten ALV tai joku Lindströmin kerroin lisätty. Varikkokustannukset eivät vaikuta vertailuun  koska bussit ja raitiovaunutkin vaativat varikkoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Se 100 km raitiotiemetro olisi kyllä tullut maksamaan enemmän, ei ole ihan vertailukelpoinen. Mutta sanotaan karkeasti että samalla hinnalla mitä raskasraideverkko maksaa vaikkapa Matinkylä-Vuosaari/mellunmäki välillä olisi saatu ehkä 20-30% enemmän linjapituutta lähiöissä eli Itä-Helsingissä ja Espoossa/Lauttasaaressa jos kalustotyyppinä olisi metrojunan sijaan raitiovaunu. Mutta koko 100 km verkkoa ei olisi saatu sillä hinnalla, se olisi maksanut ainakin tuplasti enemmän.


  Nyt on mutuilu kyllä ihan omalla tasollaan, eikä arviosi uskottavuutta varsinaisesti vahvista se että samassa viestissä olet erimieltä itsesi kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on helppoa. Syötetään reittioppaaseen lähtöpiste ja kohde. Oppaan ehdottama  liikennevälineen valinta on pitänyt kohdallani paikkansa 99 %sesti. Henkilöautoa käyttävillä miehillä on useita verukkeita, miksi joukkoliikennettä ei voi käyttää. Hämmästyttävän hyvin tuntuvat menevän läpi täällä joukkoliikennefoorumillakin. 

Autoilijoiden kannattaisi itsensä vuoksi kannattaa tietulleja. Silloin auton käyttö olisi keskustassa sujuvampaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt on mutuilu kyllä ihan omalla tasollaan, eikä arviosi uskottavuutta varsinaisesti vahvista se että samassa viestissä olet erimieltä itsesi kanssa.


Joo, ei noita Rainerin faktoiksi naamioituja päiväunelmia kannata ottaa kovin tosissaan. Hyppää yli vaan eikä stressaa liikaa. Jos alkaisi jokaista virhettä ruotimaan, loppuisi aika ja ikä kesken.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joo, ei noita Rainerin faktoiksi naamioituja päiväunelmia kannata ottaa kovin tosissaan. Hyppää yli vaan eikä stressaa liikaa. Jos alkaisi jokaista virhettä ruotimaan, loppuisi aika ja ikä kesken.


En minä ole kirjoittanut että pikaraitiotie maksaa 10 M/km siinä missä metro 50 M/km. Pikaraitiotiekin sadaan maksamaan luokkaa 50M/km keskimäärin jos se tehdään kuten Tukholmassa. Jos on mentävä vesistöjen yli niin se maksaa. Ei kai kukaan olisi rakentanut pikaraitiotietä esim keskustasta Vanhankaupunginlahden ympäri Herttoniemeen vaikka sillä olisi säästetty rahaa vesistöjä ylittävään rataan verrattuna?

Mitä kuitenkin edellisessä puheenvuorossani korostin että 50 vuotta sitten oli muita reunaehtoja jotka sitten johtivat sittemmin valittuun ratkaisuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä kuitenkin edellisessä puheenvuorossani korostin että 50 vuotta sitten oli muita reunaehtoja jotka sitten johtivat sittemmin valittuun ratkaisuun.


50 vuotta sitten tehtiin Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren sillat, joiden keskelle tehtiin tila raitiotielle. Ja nykyisen Itäväylän kaistojen väliin jätettiin keskelle tila. Tämä ei todellakaan maksanut yhtä paljon kuin myöhemmin erillisten siltojen ja metroradan tekeminen. 40 vuotta sitten tehtiin asematunnelin yhteydessä Kaivokadulle pikaratikan maanalainen asema. Ei maksanut sekään niin paljon kuin 10 vuotta myöhemmin tehty raskasmetron syväasema. Cut-and-cover on kallista, mutta kallista oli porata Kluuvin ruhjettakin. Ja jokaiselle keskustan metroasemalle on tehty syväaseman lisäksi saman verran rakennelmia välittömästi katutason alle kuin mitä olisi ollut tehtävä cut-and-cover -tasolla ollutta ratikka-asemaa varten.

Edelleen, itämetro olisi saatu käyttöön pelkästään kiskottamalla Itäväylällä valmiiksi oleva radanpohja. Keskustassa olisi voitu ajaa pintaratoja, joilta siivottiin autot pois heti kun metropäätös saatiin tehdyksi. Saman päätöksen jälkeen ryhdyttiin rakentamaan 4-kaistaista Itäväylää Herttoniemestä Itään. Ainoa, missä on rakentamiskustannuksia säästynyt on Viikintien megaristeys, johon ei tehty ratikan siltaa ajoratojen väliin. Tila sille on siellä edelleen. Sen sijaan nykymetrolle tehtiin rata viereen, ja paljon kalliimmaksi se tuli kuin olisi tullut ratikkarata siellä keskellä.

Myllypuron asemakaava suunniteltiin keskellä olevan pikaratikka-aseman ympärille. Sitä ei koskaan tullut, vaan asema sivuun asutuksesta vilkkaan autoliikenteen pääväylän viereen. Ihmiset siis kävelköön sinne pääväylälle, autoilijat voivat senkin matkan ajaa.

Rainer, kaikki lähtökohdat ja reunaehdot olivat olemassa raskasmetroa 80 % halvemmalle ratikalle. 1960-luvulla ei osattu suunnitella poikittaista joukkoliikennettä, mutta siihen olisi ollut rahaa ja tekniset valmiudet samaan aikaan kuin Kehä 1 tehtiin. Nyt ne rahat ovat maan alla raskasmetrossa, jonka kapasiteettia vähennetään. Ja siitä vähentämisestäkin maksetaan saman verran kuin millä Raidejokerin voisi tehdä.

Ei ole ihme, että auto päihittää joukkoliikenteen pääkaupunkiseudulla  saivathan autot käyttöönsä Itäväylän ratikkakaistatkin  eikä raha riitä joukkoliikenteeseen siellä, missä sille on tarvetta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer, kaikki lähtökohdat ja reunaehdot olivat olemassa raskasmetroa 80 % halvemmalle ratikalle. 1960-luvulla ei osattu suunnitella poikittaista joukkoliikennettä, mutta siihen olisi ollut rahaa ja tekniset valmiudet samaan aikaan kuin Kehä 1 tehtiin. Nyt ne rahat ovat maan alla raskasmetrossa, jonka kapasiteettia vähennetään. Ja siitä vähentämisestäkin maksetaan saman verran kuin millä Raidejokerin voisi tehdä.


Muuten ymmärrän kyllä sen että tilaisuus rakentaa metro jonkun verran (80% kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta) halvemmalla menetettiin kun Kulosaaren silta muutettiin 6-kaistaiseksi. Erotuksella raskasmetroon verrattuna olisi ehkä saatu haara Laajasaloon ja jonkinlainen silmukka vanhan Vuosaaren läpi Mellunmäkeen esim. Samoin kun Espoo antoi Nokialle luvan rakentaa pääkonttorin juuri siihen kohtaan jonne olis voitu rakentaa maanpäällinen metro. Niitä tilaisuuksia tulee ja menee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Timppak

> 50 vuotta sitten tehtiin Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren sillat, joiden keskelle tehtiin tila raitiotielle. Ja nykyisen Itäväylän kaistojen väliin jätettiin keskelle tila.
> Antero


Löytyykö jostain tietoa millaisilla siltavirityksillä ratikan haarat olisivat nousseet tuolta itäväylän keskeltä lähiöihin, vai oliko ratikan tarkoitus kulkea itäväylän keskellä itikseen asti ja väylän keskellä olevilta asemilta kulku ylikulkusiltojen kautta lähiöihin?

Jossain viestiketjussa esitin aiemmin laskelman, jossa oli vertailtu pintaratikan vaatiman maa-alueen hintaa verrattuna tunnelin louhimiskustannuksiin. En vain enää muista missä. Tunnelin louhiminen on halvempaa kuin ratikan alle jäävän maa-alueen rakentamattajättäminen, joten tunneliveljien haukkuminen on melko turhaa. 

Ainoa missä eroa tulee ratikan ja metron välille on asemien ja turvalaitetekniikan hinta. Mutta aina voi miettiä haluaako olla kyydissä liikennevälineessä jonka kulku on turvattu ja varmistettu vai sellaisessa jonka turvallisuus perustuu vain kuljettajan havaintokykyyn ja joka kolhii muun liikenteen kanssa päivittäin sekä teloo ihmisiä enemmän kuin kerran kuussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Löytyykö jostain tietoa millaisilla siltavirityksillä ratikan haarat olisivat nousseet tuolta itäväylän keskeltä lähiöihin, vai oliko ratikan tarkoitus kulkea itäväylän keskellä itikseen asti ja väylän keskellä olevilta asemilta kulku ylikulkusiltojen kautta lähiöihin?


Varmasti itse Itäväyläkin olisi näyttänyt erilaiselta. Ei ratikalle tuota ongelmaa kulkea Munkkiniemen puistotiellekään Paciuksenkadun (josta liikennevirta on siis Huopalahdentielle) keskeltä. Liikennevalot riittävät. En usko, että kukaan panisi pahaksi, jos Herttoniemi näyttäisi siltä miltä Munkkiniemi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten ymmärrän kyllä sen että tilaisuus rakentaa metro jonkun verran (80% kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta) halvemmalla menetettiin kun Kulosaaren silta muutettiin 6-kaistaiseksi.


Historia meni niin, että ensin 1968 valtuusto päätti metron rakentamisesta ja sen jälkeen siltojen ratikkakaistat otettiin autojen käyttöön. Siis kaistojen otto autojen käyttöön oli seuraus metron tekemisestä. Ratikkakaistat eivät tietenkään olisi halventaneet nykyistä raskasmetroa, koska raskasmetro ei olisi kaistoille mahtunut. 80 % raskasmetroa halvempaa olisi ollut rakentaa itään alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukainen pikaratikka. Siis se, jota varten ratikkakaistat silloille tehtiin ja jätettiin tila Itäväylän ajoratojen väliin. Ja jos olisi tehty nykyiseen metron 20 km:n laajuuteen ratikkarataa, olisi rahaa jäänyt tehdä vielä 80 km lisää ratikkaa.




> Erotuksella raskasmetroon verrattuna olisi ehkä saatu haara Laajasaloon ja jonkinlainen silmukka vanhan Vuosaaren läpi Mellunmäkeen esim.


Noihin olisi ehkä saanut upotetuksi 15 km. Vielä olisi rahaa jäljellä 65 kilometriin. Eli yli 1,5 kertaa laajempaan kuin ratikkaverkko silloin oli.




> Samoin kun Espoo antoi Nokialle luvan rakentaa pääkonttorin juuri siihen kohtaan jonne olis voitu rakentaa maanpäällinen metro. Niitä tilaisuuksia tulee ja menee.


Tämä on näitä metrovalheita. Näkeehän sen tänäkin päivänä, että siinä on tilaa pintaradalle. Tilalla on nyt vain hyödyllisempi käyttö, pysäköinti.

Mutta osattiin niitä metrovalheita jo silloin 1960-luvulla. Raskasmetron selitettiin olevan halvempi kuin pikaratikan, koska raskasmetrolla oli vähemmän asemia kuin ratikalla pysäkkejä. Eli pitkät ovat perinteet!




> Löytyykö jostain tietoa millaisilla siltavirityksillä ratikan haarat olisivat nousseet tuolta itäväylän keskeltä lähiöihin, vai oliko ratikan tarkoitus kulkea itäväylän keskellä itikseen asti ja väylän keskellä olevilta asemilta kulku ylikulkusiltojen kautta lähiöihin?


Käsittääkseni niistä on suunnitelmat, mutta en ole nähnyt niistä kuin otteita. Mutta niin kai ne olivat, että Itäväylän keskellä olisi menty Puotinharjuun ja sen länsipuolelta noustu Myllypuroon. En tiedä, miten paljon oli aikomus tehdä siltoja. Sitten kun Smith-Polvinen tuli, ei siltoja enää säästelty. Mutta sehän perustuikin raskasmetroon.




> Jossain viestiketjussa esitin aiemmin laskelman, jossa oli vertailtu pintaratikan vaatiman maa-alueen hintaa verrattuna tunnelin louhimiskustannuksiin. En vain enää muista missä. Tunnelin louhiminen on halvempaa kuin ratikan alle jäävän maa-alueen rakentamattajättäminen, joten tunneliveljien haukkuminen on melko turhaa.


Länsimetron rata+asemat+varikko maksavat noin 80 M/km. Maanpinnalla oleva ratikkarata on 7 metriä leveä. Eli kilometriltä ratikkarataa pitäisi saada 11.400 /m2 hintaa rakennusoikeudelle. Olen kuullut, että Etelä-Espoossa rakennusoikeuden hinta olisi 1000 /m2. Ratikan tonttimaa pitäisi myydä rakennusoikeudella e=11. Hyvä yritys, mutta sellaisia rakennusoikeuksia ei ole käytössä. Ja jos olisi, tulisi pieniä ongelmia. Onko tuon hintaiselle rakennusoikeudelle menekkiä, onko tuollaiselle rakentamisen tehokkuudelle menekkiä ja mitenkä sinne hoidetaan liikenne? Tarjoat ehkä autojen ajettavia katuja, joita tarvitaan 10-kertainen pinta-ala siihen nähden, että rakennettaisiin ratikkaa. Sama pätee myös siihen metroon. Ei sitäkään voi tehdä ilman katuja.

Kaavoitus nyt menee vain niin, että kaikkea maa-alaa ei voi rakentaa. Siten liikennealuetta ei voi pitää tarpeettomana niin, että sen voi myydä tonttimaaksi. Ja kun on pakko jättää maa-alaa liikenteelle, vähiten sitä liikennealaa tarvitaan kun se käytetään mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ja ne tehokkaimmat keinot ovat ratikka ja kävely. Metro ja kävely onnistuvat huonosti, koska se on paljon kalliimpi ratkaisu kuin ratikka ja kävely ja palvelee huonommin. Tosin metroon on pakko mennä, jos rakennetaan niin tehokkaasti, että ratikkaverkon tiheydellä on rakennettava metroverkko. Näinhän on maailmalla niissä kaupungeissa, joissa asukkaita on miljoonia ja keskustat täynnä pilvenpiirtäjiä.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Länsimetron rata+asemat+varikko maksavat noin 80 M/km. Maanpinnalla oleva ratikkarata on 7 metriä leveä. Eli kilometriltä ratikkarataa pitäisi saada 11.400 /m2 hintaa rakennusoikeudelle. Olen kuullut, että Etelä-Espoossa rakennusoikeuden hinta olisi 1000 /m2. Ratikan tonttimaa pitäisi myydä rakennusoikeudella e=11. Hyvä yritys, mutta sellaisia rakennusoikeuksia ei ole käytössä. Ja jos olisi, tulisi pieniä ongelmia. Onko tuon hintaiselle rakennusoikeudelle menekkiä, onko tuollaiselle rakentamisen tehokkuudelle menekkiä ja mitenkä sinne hoidetaan liikenne? Tarjoat ehkä autojen ajettavia katuja, joita tarvitaan 10-kertainen pinta-ala siihen nähden, että rakennettaisiin ratikkaa. Sama pätee myös siihen metroon. Ei sitäkään voi tehdä ilman katuja.
> 
> Antero


Sujuvasti laskit metrolle kaikki kustannukset varikkoineen päivineen, mutta ratikalle laskit vain maan hinnan tuohon vertailuun ja senkin perin alhaiseen hintaan. Ilmaiseksiko se ratikka siihen maa-alueelle rakentuu?  :Laughing:  Tiedoksi, että myös ratikka tarvitsee kiskot, pölkyt, sähköistyksen sekä sen megalomaanisen ison varikon, joten ei maan hinnasta tarvi saada sitä 11k/m2. Lisäksi sujuvasti ohitit tekstini missä mainittiin, että hintaero metron ja ratikan välillä tulee asemista ja turvalaitteista, ei kalliorakentamisesta. Tunnelin louhiminen ei siis maksa 80 M/km, kuten annat tuossa ymmärtää. On myös hyvä että olet kuullut juttuja halvoista maanhinnoista, mutta tilastojen mukaan maan keskihinta pääkaupunkiseudulla on hieman yli 3000 /m2, hyvien liikenneyhteyksien ja kerrostalorakentamisen äärellä varmasti paljon enemmän. 

Ja ei, en tarjoa autojen ajettavia katuja, vaan sitä lisäystä kadun leveyteen, mitä ratikka tarvitsee verrattuna katuun ilman ratikkaa. Ratikkafanipojathan edellyttävät, että ratikka kulkee omalla kaistallaan, joka vie juuri sen 7m kadun leveydestä. Tämä on suoraan pois kadun viereisestä tonttimaasta. En myöskään ymmärrä mitä katurakentamista metro tarvitsee verrattuna siihen että metroa ei olisi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Historia meni niin, että ensin 1968 valtuusto päätti metron rakentamisesta ja sen jälkeen siltojen ratikkakaistat otettiin autojen käyttöön. Siis kaistojen otto autojen käyttöön oli seuraus metron tekemisestä. Ratikkakaistat eivät tietenkään olisi halventaneet nykyistä raskasmetroa, koska raskasmetro ei olisi kaistoille mahtunut. 80 % raskasmetroa halvempaa olisi ollut rakentaa itään alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukainen pikaratikka. Siis se, jota varten ratikkakaistat silloille tehtiin ja jätettiin tila Itäväylän ajoratojen väliin. Ja jos olisi tehty nykyiseen metron 20 km:n laajuuteen ratikkarataa, olisi rahaa jäänyt tehdä vielä 80 km lisää ratikkaa.


No entä jos kulosaaren sillalla olisi ollut 6 kaistaa autoille jo heti valmistuttuaan, ja myöhemmin olisi pitänyt rakentaa metro tai raitiotie Itä-Helsinkiin. Miten se olis tehty muuten kuin rakentamalla oma silta. Paljonko metrosillalla on enenmmän hintaa kuin raitiotiesillalla? Vrt esim Laajasalon yhteyteen, sillekin pitää rakentaa oma silta, ja pitkä selllainen, koska mitään vanhaa siltaa jolla nyt kulkee vain autoja ei voi siihen käyttää. 




> Noihin olisi ehkä saanut upotetuksi 15 km. Vielä olisi rahaa jäljellä 65 kilometriin. Eli yli 1,5 kertaa laajempaan kuin ratikkaverkko silloin oli.


65 kilometriä mitä? Sen tasoistako rataa kuin meni Salmisaareen vielä 70-luvulla? 




> Tämä on näitä metrovalheita. Näkeehän sen tänäkin päivänä, että siinä on tilaa pintaradalle. Tilalla on nyt vain hyödyllisempi käyttö, pysäköinti.


Olisikohan Nokia suostunut rakentamaan isoa konttoria ilman pysäköintimahdollisuutta paikkaan jonne ei mene edes metroa tai ei ole mitään varmuutta tuleeko sinne joskus? Lähinnä oli moka aikoinaan myydä Nokiallle juuri se tontti, mutta Espoon päättäjät olivat siihen aikaan varmoja että mitään metroa ei tule. 




> Mutta osattiin niitä metrovalheita jo silloin 1960-luvulla. Raskasmetron selitettiin olevan halvempi kuin pikaratikan, koska raskasmetrolla oli vähemmän asemia kuin ratikalla pysäkkejä. Eli pitkät ovat perinteet!


No jos ne asemat ovat maanalalaisia niin silloin niiden määrän vähentäminen laskee hintaa, muuten ei. Muuten ihmettelen miten sellainen rata kuin Martinlaakosn rata saatiin rakennetuksi niin nopeasti ja halvalla. Ulkoisesti se on saman tasoinen kuin metrorata maanpäälliiseltä osuudeeltaan. 

Minä ymmärrän sen, että Helsingin metron 1. vaihe tuli kalliiksi lähinnä siksi että tarjouskilpailumenettelyä ei noudatettu samassa laajuuudessa kuin nykyisin: Junat piti ostaa Valmetilta heidän pyytämällään hinnalla eikä kauko-ohjausjärjestelmästä käyty kunnon tarjouskilpailua jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> En myöskään ymmärrä mitä katurakentamista metro tarvitsee verrattuna siihen että metroa ei olisi?


Metro edellyttää isot autotiet, koska joukkoliikennepalvelu on huonoa. Ratikkaratkaisu tulee lähelle kotia kauempanakin keskuksesta, joten sillä on mahdollista korvata tarve isoille autoteille ja parkkialueille.

En tiedä oikeasti mutta minusta tuntuu että puolustelet Sörnäisten itäpuolisen metron ympäröivää asfalttikenttää suoja-alueineen, mm. Itäväylä. Siinäpä vasta tehokasta maankäyttöä asemanympäristössä, mahtaa tulla liittymärampille hintaa.

----------


## petteri

> Metro edellyttää isot autotiet, koska joukkoliikennepalvelu on huonoa. Ratikkaratkaisu tulee lähelle kotia kauempanakin keskuksesta, joten sillä on mahdollista korvata tarve isoille autoteille ja parkkialueille.


Esimerkiksi Karlsruhen, Göteborgin, Baselin tai Strassbourgin perusteella pikemminkin vaikuttaa siltä, että jotenkin toimivien keskustaraitioteiden edellytyksenä on paljon Helsinkiä pienemmän kaupunkikoon sekä -etäisyyksien lisäksi myös Smith-Polvismaiset moottorikadut, jotka kulkevat niin lähellä keskustaa, että autoliikenne voidaan paljolti hoitaa moottorikaduilla. Tuollaisilla ratkaisuilla joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste ei myöskään ole Helsingin seudun tasolla, vaan jää reilusti sen alle.

Metrokaupungeissa, kuten esimerkiksi vaikka Lontoossa, Pariisissa, Berliinissä tai Tukholmassa ratikoita ei vilkkaimmassa keskustassa paljon ole, muttei myöskään moottorikatuja kulje keskeltä kaupunkia. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on kuitenkin korkea.

Helsingissä ei lähellä keskustaa kulje moottorikatuja ja  ilonamme ovat vielä perinteiset ratikatkin. Katutila on keskustassa niukkaa ja kadut niin ruuhkaisia, etteivät Helsingissä pikaratikat toimi kaduilla, joten pikaraitioliikenteelle kannattaa rakentaa tunneli ulos keskustasta, väljemmin rakennetuista esikaupungeissa voidaan sitten ajaa kaduillakin.

Minusta Helsingissä ei pidä ottaa mallia keskikokoisten autokaupunkien pikaratikkaratkaisuista, joilla ei saada hyvää joukkoliikenteen käyttöastetta. Sen sijaan mallia kannattaa ottaa niistä suuristakaupungeista, joissa joukkoliikenne kukoistaa metrojen, junien ja keskustassa eristettyjen ratikoiden ansiosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja ei, en tarjoa autojen ajettavia katuja, vaan sitä lisäystä kadun leveyteen, mitä ratikka tarvitsee verrattuna katuun ilman ratikkaa. Ratikkafanipojathan edellyttävät, että ratikka kulkee omalla kaistallaan, joka vie juuri sen 7m kadun leveydestä. Tämä on suoraan pois kadun viereisestä tonttimaasta. En myöskään ymmärrä mitä katurakentamista metro tarvitsee verrattuna siihen että metroa ei olisi?


Ratikkafanipojat, Tampereen kaupungin ratikkasuunnittelu ja yleisemmin eurooppalainen ratikkasuunnittelu lähtee vähän eri lähtökohdista kuin Timppak: joko on kuusikaistainen autokatu taikka sitten on nelikaistainen autokatu ja kaksi ratikkakaistaa. Kokonaisleveys sama. Tarkoitushan on, että siellä ratikassa on ihmisiäkin, ja ne ovat pois muilta kaistoilta. Sinänsä niiden kahden ratikkakaistan kuljetuskapasiteetti on moninkertainen verrattuna niihin kuuteen autokaistaan.

----------


## Timppak

> Ratikkafanipojat, Tampereen kaupungin ratikkasuunnittelu ja yleisemmin eurooppalainen ratikkasuunnittelu lähtee vähän eri lähtökohdista kuin Timppak: joko on kuusikaistainen autokatu taikka sitten on nelikaistainen autokatu ja kaksi ratikkakaistaa. Kokonaisleveys sama. Tarkoitushan on, että siellä ratikassa on ihmisiäkin, ja ne ovat pois muilta kaistoilta. Sinänsä niiden kahden ratikkakaistan kuljetuskapasiteetti on moninkertainen verrattuna niihin kuuteen autokaistaan.


Miksi sitten kaikissa ratikkafanipoikien mainoskuvissa ratikka kulkee nurmiradalla, jonka molemmin puolin on vain yksi kaista, jos kerran siihen oikeassa elämässä tarvitsee neljä kaistaa ratikan lisäksi? Tampereella en muista että siellä olisi yhtään kuusikaistaista katua ja ihan hyvin liikenne sujuu vaikkei ratikkaa olekaan. 

Tarvettahan ei kovinkaan monessa paikassa ole kuin kaksikaistaiselle kadulle ja sen lisäksi rakennettavalle ratikkakaistoille tai sitten metron louhimisille. Tässä vain tulee ottaa huomioon, että metro ei vie kaavoitettavaa tilaa toisin kuin ratikka. Ja tämä tilansyönnin vaikutus kaavoitusmäärien pienenemiseen tulisi ottaa huomioon kustannuksia laskettaessa. Mutta eihän sellaista lasketa kun katutila on ihan ilmaista, kaupunki maksaa.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:14 ----------




> En tiedä oikeasti mutta minusta tuntuu että puolustelet Sörnäisten itäpuolisen metron ympäröivää asfalttikenttää suoja-alueineen, mm. Itäväylä. Siinäpä vasta tehokasta maankäyttöä asemanympäristössä, mahtaa tulla liittymärampille hintaa.


Minusta tuntuu että puolustelet omia mielipiteitäsi keksimällä mielipiteitä minun suuhuni.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi sitten kaikissa ratikkafanipoikien mainoskuvissa ratikka kulkee nurmiradalla, jonka molemmin puolin on vain yksi kaista, jos kerran siihen oikeassa elämässä tarvitsee neljä kaistaa ratikan lisäksi? Tampereella en muista että siellä olisi yhtään kuusikaistaista katua ja ihan hyvin liikenne sujuu vaikkei ratikkaa olekaan.


Hehe.

Kulkee se ratikka umpimetsässäkin, ilman yhtään autokaistaa. Taikka 16-kaistaisen moottoritien keskikaistalla. Pointti ei ollut kaistojen määrä sinänsä vaan se, että ratikan olemassaolo vähentää autoliikennettä ja sen kaistatarvetta. Aleksis Kiven kadulla oli ennen 4 autokaistaa, nyt on 2 + ratikkakaistat. Manskulla, Hämeentiellä 6 -> 4+2 ym. Ranskastahan on lukuisia verrokkikuvia ennen/jälkeen, jossa 4 kaistaa vähenee yhdeksi yhdensuuntaiseksi autokaistaksi, ratikkakaistoiksi ja mukavammiksi kävely-yhteyksiksi. Silti siellä elämä sujuu.

Miten olisi vaihteeksi tällainen ratikkafanipoikien mainoskuva? http://tramwest.fi/kuvat/pressi/P4271145.JPG
Tehtävä: laske autokaistojen lukumäärä.




> Tarvettahan ei kovinkaan monessa paikassa ole kuin kaksikaistaiselle kadulle ja sen lisäksi rakennettavalle ratikkakaistoille tai sitten metron louhimisille. Tässä vain tulee ottaa huomioon, että metro ei vie kaavoitettavaa tilaa toisin kuin ratikka.


Jos tosiaan on niin, että maanpäällistä liikennetarvetta on vain kaksikaistaisille kaduille, niin sellaisessa ympäristössä ei todellakaan ole mitään tarvetta metrolle. Voihan sen tehdä vaikka Paloheinän omakotien alle, kuten joku on joskus kieli poskessa esittänyt, mutta joku roti nyt sentään hyötyjen ja kustannusten kesken on oltava.

Sehän on selvä, että katu, jolla on kaksi autokaistaa ja kaksi ratikkakaistaa, on leveämpi kuin kahden autokaistan katu. Juuri missään nämä eivät kuitenkaan ole sillä tavoin vertailukelpoisia, että ratikkakaistat olisi perusteltua korvata metrotunnelilla, joka olisi halvempi kuin se ratikka. Ja jos mennään todella hiljaisille alueille, niin ratikankin voi panna sekakaistalle ilman että siitä on haittaa. Näin on tehty ilman sen kummempaa meteliä ratikkafanipojilta sekä Hernesaaren että Kruunuvuorenrannan kärjessä.

----------


## petteri

> Kulkee se ratikka umpimetsässäkin, ilman yhtään autokaistaa. Taikka 16-kaistaisen moottoritien keskikaistalla. Pointti ei ollut kaistojen määrä sinänsä vaan se, että ratikan olemassaolo vähentää autoliikennettä ja sen kaistatarvetta. Aleksis Kiven kadulla oli ennen 4 autokaistaa, nyt on 2 + ratikkakaistat. Manskulla, Hämeentiellä 6 -> 4+2 ym. Ranskastahan on lukuisia verrokkikuvia ennen/jälkeen, jossa 4 kaistaa vähenee yhdeksi yhdensuuntaiseksi autokaistaksi, ratikkakaistoiksi ja mukavammiksi kävely-yhteyksiksi. Silti siellä elämä sujuu.


Tuollaisia muutoksia on toki saatu aikaan, Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on kyllä nykyään pääosin 2 ratikka- +2 bussi- + 2 autokaistaa eli suurin osa katutilasta on nykyään joukkoliikenteen käytössä. Tilanne on siis aika lailla erilainen kuin alueilla, joissa kulkee vaikka kuusikaistaisia lähinnä henkilöautoliikenteen käytössä olevia katuja.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Sujuvasti laskit metrolle kaikki kustannukset varikkoineen päivineen, mutta ratikalle laskit vain maan hinnan tuohon vertailuun ja senkin perin alhaiseen hintaan. Ilmaiseksiko se ratikka siihen maa-alueelle rakentuu?  Tiedoksi, että myös ratikka tarvitsee kiskot, pölkyt, sähköistyksen sekä sen megalomaanisen ison varikon, joten ei maan hinnasta tarvi saada sitä 11k/m2. Lisäksi sujuvasti ohitit tekstini missä mainittiin, että hintaero metron ja ratikan välillä tulee asemista ja turvalaitteista, ei kalliorakentamisesta.


Raitiotien viemällä maapinta-alalla on toki jokin arvo, kuten myös katujen ja puistojen yms. viemällä maa-alalla. Mutta tällä lienee merkitystä vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun alueelta on kaikki rakennusoikeus jo käytetty ja tarvitsi rakentaa lisää. Tällöin ruvetaan puhumaan Manhattanin tai Hong Kongin tyyppisestä kaupungista. Jossa onkin sitten jo käyttäjämäärienkin puolesta tarvetta tunnelimetrolle.

Sitäpaitsi ceteris paribus raitiotie parantaa alueen saavutettavuutta ja siten nostaa kiinteistöjen hintoja vaikutusalueellaan.

Metro ja ylipäänsä raskas raideliikenne vaatii loivempien geometriavaatimustensa takia suurempien kaarresäteitä ja loivempia nousuja ja laskuja ja siten suurempia massansiirtoja kuin raitiotie. Lisäksi kaluston ominaisuuksien takia muun liikenteen kanssa vaaditaan jokaiseen risteämiskohtaan eritasoratkaisu, joka tarkoittaa siltojen ja tunnelien rakentamista. Tietysti raitioliikenteellekin voidaan tehdä raskaita ratkaisuja (kuten esim. Kölnissä on tehty), mutta näiden tarve riippuu ennen kaikkea maaston muodoista ja tavoiteltavista nopeustasosta ja matka-ajoista.




> Ja ei, en tarjoa autojen ajettavia katuja, vaan sitä lisäystä kadun leveyteen, mitä ratikka tarvitsee verrattuna katuun ilman ratikkaa. Ratikkafanipojathan edellyttävät, että ratikka kulkee omalla kaistallaan, joka vie juuri sen 7m kadun leveydestä. Tämä on suoraan pois kadun viereisestä tonttimaasta. En myöskään ymmärrä mitä katurakentamista metro tarvitsee verrattuna siihen että metroa ei olisi?


Omat kaistat ja radat raitioliikenteelle ovat osa liikenteen luotettavuutta, joka taas osaltaan parantaa edellä mainittua alueen saavutettavuutta. Metron tarvitsema katurakentaminen taas on paljolti kiinni muun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ja kaupunkirakenteen ominaisuuksista. Maanpäälliset lippuhallit ja bussiterminaalit vievät nekin maa-alaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten olisi vaihteeksi tällainen ratikkafanipoikien mainoskuva? http://tramwest.fi/kuvat/pressi/P4271145.JPG
> Tehtävä: laske autokaistojen lukumäärä.


Hyh! Nyt äkkiä tuostakin ratikkarata pois maan alle maisemaa pilaamasta. Tuohonhan mahtuu vähintäänkin autokaista suuntaansa!




> En usko, että kukaan panisi pahaksi, jos Herttoniemi näyttäisi siltä miltä Munkkiniemi.


Valitettavasti oranssinsävyiset lasit silmillä Herttoniemi on kaunis ja Munkkiniemi ruma. Maan alle juna ja heti, kaksi autokaistaa tilalle!

----------


## j-lu

> Ratikkafanipojathan edellyttävät, että ratikka kulkee omalla kaistallaan, joka vie juuri sen 7m kadun leveydestä. Tämä on suoraan pois kadun viereisestä tonttimaasta.


Töölön metron myötä ratikat voi varmaan poistaa Manskulta ja myydä jalkakäytävät gryndereille. Sillä tavoinhan metro saadaan rahoitettua. Tai sitten on kyse siitä, että talojen välissä on katu joka tapauksessa, koska (ainakaan kaikkia) taloja ei voi rakentaa toisiinsa kiinni ja kun kerran niiden talojen välissä menee katu, niin sitä kannattaa käyttää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, mikä tarkoittaa että tiheästi asutulla seudulla kadulla kulkee joukkoliikenne ja jos pidetään edelleen kiinni tehokkuudesta, niin sitä joukkoliikennettä ei yksityisautoilu saa häiritä.




> En myöskään ymmärrä mitä katurakentamista metro tarvitsee verrattuna siihen että metroa ei olisi?


Helsingissä ei riitä matkustajia metroon ilman liityntäliikennettä ja nauhakaupunkirakennetta. Mikä tarkoittaa moottoriteitä ja muita teitä. Älä sekoita katuihin!

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja näinpähän rakennusliikkeen ja autokauppiaan yhteistyö ratkaisee liikenneongelmat kylkiäiskaupoilla:
http://www.kauppalehti.fi/auto/uutis...a/201401614137

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja näinpähän rakennusliikkeen ja autokauppiaan yhteistyö ratkaisee liikenneongelmat kylkiäiskaupoilla:
> http://www.kauppalehti.fi/auto/uutis...a/201401614137


Aika halpaa verrattuna siihen, että asunnon ostaja pakkomaksaa joka tapauksessa autopaikasta esim. 35.000 . Painiityssä tosin ei ole kellari- tai luolapaikoitusta, kun kyse on pari- ja erillistaloista, vaan autopaikka vain vähentää käytettävissä olevaa maa-alaa kuten pihaa. Menetettynä rakennusoikeutena tällä voi olla suurikin arvo. Kertoo kyllä siitä, miten käytännössä suhtaudutaan tavoitteisiin kehittää kaupunkirakennetta. Selkeä viesti siitä, ettei ole tarkoituskaan, että voisi elää ilman autoa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kertoo kyllä siitä, miten käytännössä suhtaudutaan tavoitteisiin kehittää kaupunkirakennetta. Selkeä viesti siitä, ettei ole tarkoituskaan, että voisi elää ilman autoa.


Tai ilman kahta autoa, koska tuskin kukaan Fiestaa ottaisi perheen ainoaksi autoksi. 

Tuo ylenpalttinen automyönteisyys tai joukkoliikennekielteisyys on yleinen ilmiö koulutetuila keskiluokkaisilla 30-45 vuotiailla. Meidän työpaikallamme on kaiken maailman kimppakyytipooleja ja pari kertaa vuodessa käyvät autokaupat esittelemässä autojaan firman pihalla, yhdessä vaiheessa oli sähköautokokeilukin, mutta joukkoliikennematkustusta töihin ei tueta vaikka parkkipaikoista firman omassa hallissa on pulaa, vaan ratkaisuksi on otettu parkkipaikojen vuokraaminen muualta. Kun firmassa avattiin poikkeuksellisesti intranetissä keskustelu siitä mitä pitäisi tehdä parkkipaikkaongelmalle niin enemmistö tyrmäsi joukkoliikennematkojen tukemisen ja osa kommenteista oli suorastaan poliittisesti epäkorrekteja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai ilman kahta autoa, koska tuskin kukaan Fiestaa ottaisi perheen ainoaksi autoksi.


Niinpä. Kummatkohan Fiesta-koeajoilla käyvät, rouvat vai lapset?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Tai ilman kahta autoa, koska tuskin kukaan Fiestaa ottaisi perheen ainoaksi autoksi.


Tunnen itse asiassa parikin tälläista perhettä, tekevät Fiestoillaan jopa koko perheen lomamatkoja, mikä on tietysti järkyttävä tieto. Toisella tosin on lisäksi joskus takavuosina paljon maksanut Mersu tallissa, mutta se ei liiku. Siitä ei voi luopuakaan, kun isännällä on siihen joku tunneside.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tunnen itse asiassa parikin tälläista perhettä, tekevät Fiestoillaan jopa koko perheen lomamatkoja, mikä on tietysti järkyttävä tieto. Toisella tosin on lisäksi joskus takavuosina paljon maksanut Mersu tallissa, mutta se ei liiku. Siitä ei voi luopuakaan, kun isännällä on siihen joku tunneside.


Jos Fiestaa myydään kylkiäisenä 500 tonnia maksavalle omakotitalolle tai rivarinpätkälle niin tuskin perhe joka sellaisen kämpän ostaa tyydy pelkkään Fiestaan. 

t. Rainer

----------

